# The fortune teller is taking shape



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought I would post progress of my fortune teller. He still needs a head (talking skull), a right arm and some cloak material for the spines out his back. The spines operate by internal tendons that I pull with a FCG mechanism.

Fortune telller (early) video by jamesb_42 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid234.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid234.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/jamesb_42/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ee44/jamesb_42/fortuneteller


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow thats amazing, will it be done in time for Halloween?-
keep up the great work.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work! I'd like to see the "workings", how did you set that up?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice!!

I'm sure this is going to be one of those stupid newb questions but what's a FCG mechanism.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVE the movement.

I would also like to see the workings.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Joker: FCG= Flying Crank Ghost.

Go to www.hauntproject.com and look it up.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That thing is wicked looking! I love it!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I will post the workings, probably after Halloween because, yes, I am behind schedule. They are not complex, however. The spines are made of carved foam board with a couple of tubes running through them. If you look carefully, you can see a string (which shortly will be painted black) attached to the tip of the joint dissapearing into the bone. Pull the string and the joint extends. The "flying crank ghost" mechanism didn't give me the best motion, though it will have to do for now. I would have liked the lower joint to extend fully, then have the upper joint extend, then have the whole thing lower. I couldn't get the crank to time this motion properly. Oh well, I am still happy with the results.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

That looks awesome! That is an ingenious use of the FCG mechanism.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

That is just creepy.. put a chill up my spine.. Great job!! Hope it's done in time to display this year... don't forget to share the end results with us!!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL You took the words out of my mouth hrdheaded1. That is creepy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttt!!!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

That is just way cool!!! I can't wait to see the "how to's" on it


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the construction. You will have to wait for the description. I think they give you the general idea. The spines have three pieces. The last segment (the claw) has a metal loop (made from a coat hanger) at the back tip with a string attached. This string runs through a tube burried in both the other segments. The second segment has a metal loop and the tube for the string of the last segment. The last segment has two tubes for the two strings. This way, each joint can be operated separately. I used a thin brass metal strip for the joint. This turned out to be a little flimsy so I suggest you use something stiffer if you make one of these.

spine1.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket

spine2.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket

spine3.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket

fortune_teller.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket

crank.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Holy crap..*

NOW THATS A PROP!!! Very impressive! This is one I am truly excited to see the finished product! I reeeeeally think you need to take a week off work to get this done... no pressure or anything...

Melty


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful prop.
I like unusual, unique, artistic stuff and this certainly qualifies.
Where did you get the idea?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! Very crab-like. Nice motion on that! I love to see new uses for "Da Crank".


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Your hard work certainly paid off on this prop. Great design and a winner for Halloween.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Ingenious design! Can't wait to see the finished product, Meltdown is right, the job can wait, finish the prop!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome!! I wish I had time to be that original, but I'm pushing deadlines enough just copying everyone elses stuff. That thing is freakin' sweet. I think it will ensure a crowd at your house. Hope your stocked up on candy.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sorry. I had to post again just to give kudos to the paint job on those.......apendages. Completely impressive.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

You would be amazed at what you can do with two different colors of spray paint and NO talent.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Some of you may remember I was asking in a previous thread what I should do with a dragon skull I casted. I decided to turn it into a crystal ball (that is a Spencer's Mystic Lite in its mouth).

crystal ball picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

ooooooohhhh!!!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Great job, I could see this application work as well for a giant spider..Love it


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Just an update. He is almost finished. I will post something dynamic later. He has a surprise for the kids.

fortune-teller.jpg picture by jamesb_42 - Photobucket


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

OMG that looks amazing!


----------



## jwink24 (Sep 29, 2007)

very inovative!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Love it! The movment is great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great prop. Well done.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't think you'll needing any extra candy, that'll scare many a TOTer away for sure!!!


----------

